# How to cover up ceiling vents in basement...



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I've tried searching but couldn't come up with anything. I have 4 air vents in the celing in my finished basement. It's way too cold down there and I wanted to know what's the best way to cover up a couple of these vents?

I do have vent covers that open and close but they still let some air out. Can anyone give me any ideas on the best way to "cover" these ceiling vents?

Thanks for your help....


----------



## 30yrhvactech (Jun 30, 2009)

Cardboard and duct tape?


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

30yrhvactech said:


> Cardboard and duct tape?


I was thinking the same thing but I wasn't sure if there was any other options...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen people put plastic bags. You'd think that would be a hazard, then again, the hot air is not really hot enough to melt stuff in most cases. To be extra safe I'd find something similar to plastic bags but harder to melt/burn. Maybe old towels?


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

How well do those magnetic covers work? I've heard mixed things....


----------



## tinner73 (Jul 5, 2009)

are you going to open these up in the winter?

get some new registers that operate correctly. you don't want to just start closing off openings as it may cause other problems..


----------



## psilliman001 (Sep 1, 2007)

*if you're........*



Goldglv said:


> I've tried searching but couldn't come up with anything. I have 4 air vents in the celing in my finished basement. It's way too cold down there and I wanted to know what's the best way to cover up a couple of these vents?
> 
> I do have vent covers that open and close but they still let some air out. Can anyone give me any ideas on the best way to "cover" these ceiling vents?
> 
> Thanks for your help....


......not going to shut off a large portion of your airflow as tinner suggests , you should install volume dampers in the ceiling above your outlet grilles , the ones for tight shut-off with rubber edges. that'll do the trick and u can use them as they were intended for balancing a system to help u from having a super cold basement while getting a little ventilation......Jack


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Goldglv said:


> How well do those magnetic covers work? I've heard mixed things....


I've heard they work pretty good
But could be different result from different Mfg
Temp blocking off outlets is no different then shutting them down with the register opening
Almost all registers leak some air, even when shut
In one room I close off a vent every year
My last house I closed off the vents in 2 rooms that were not used much in the winter 

The only issue is moistur ein the basement
Running the AC will get rid of that moisture
Reduce/remove the ventilation & it may get damp down there
If you do not have a moisture problem then you are all set
Or you could connect a stand alone dehumidifier


----------

